# baby sweater



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

i forgot to post the picture.
This is the same sweater but different sts.
i don't know whitch I like best


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are both beautiful sets. It's so hard to choose a favourite xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

These both are just wonderful. Love the knitting you do..


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

These are beauuutiful sets, tawney! You have inspired me to
start work on my "great grands hope chest" once again. Your work is superb!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

They are both very beautiful! The work is great!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

They are both beautiful! You do such nice work. I really enjoy seeing the things you make.


----------



## mumof13 (Mar 22, 2012)

how could you pick a favorite?? Both sets are so beautiful!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely, you knit so neatly, they are both perfect.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They are so feminine! I love your work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Both of them are juts adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Both are just so sweet


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

They are both very pretty. You don't have to like one better than the other. :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there is a link where I can get the patterns thanks.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Very impressive. Just looking at them give me a warm feeling!!! Any baby would love them. Great work!!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Both are lovely!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

They are both adorable. Your work is always wonderful.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful, also would love to have this pattern. Thanks


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

tawney said:


> i forgot to post the picture.
> This is the same sweater but different sts.
> i don't know whitch I like best


they are both beautiful xx


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

would not like to have to choose just one they are both beautiful your work is lovely


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I totally LOVE the white sweater set. Great Job!!

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be so proud of either one if I could knit it.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

too pretty to choose between them!


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I just love the blue jacket - but then I'm partial to blue I'm afraid. They are both lovely.


----------



## Izzabella1947 (Mar 12, 2012)

You do beautiful work. Both are gorgeous!


----------



## china (Sep 18, 2011)

would you be able to tell me the pattern for these they are bueatiful


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## bencamcol1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Can you share the patterns?


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love your work,very nice!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!.. I love the blue set. The white set is also gorgeous.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters! I'm partial to white baby sweaters but love the cables so I deem it a tie, both winners!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Both sweaters are beautiful. Can you share the patterns?


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Those are both the sweetest little sweater sets! Now you just need the baby to go with them!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Are they top down?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

So very pretty


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very very nice work! Love them both :thumbup:


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

They're both beautiful! I couldn't decide if I had to pick one!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Both sweaters are dainty and feminine. You did an excellent job on both set.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

they are both absolutely beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I like both best if I may


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, love them both!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

They're both beautiful. It's nice to take a pattern you love and vary it with different main stitches. You'll never get bored or tired of knitting multiples this way.


----------



## rachelstech (Dec 28, 2011)

Would love to have this pattern.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

They are both gorgeous. Your knitting is superb! Can you tell us where we can get the patterns?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

yes, I like them both very much too. can't wait until my second son has a baby. They're already excited about my making things for it!


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the blue one!! Nice work!


tawney said:


> i forgot to post the picture.
> This is the same sweater but different sts.
> i don't know whitch I like best


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

They are both equally beautiful. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

These are both just beautiful little sets. Absolutely beautiful. What perfect work you do.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

So very sweet. Are these the "five-hour sweater" pattern? Sure look like they took more than five hours!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

I love both sets, but the white one, reminds of a cardi I may have made some 42 years ago when our first son was born. I really do love the white one


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Aileen-They are both beautiful but I think I'd have to vote for the blue. Just gorgeous!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Tawny-Those baby sets are adorable!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful..I love both sets...


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you have a pattern to share? These are beautiful!!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Just so lovely! perfect knitting!

Do you know where I can find these patterns?

Thanks in advance, Karen


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think there both beautiful & perfectly done thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

the blue baby sweater is beautiful where did you get this pattern please share it thanks 
farzana


----------



## ourbaby (Sep 4, 2011)

I like them both, some little angel is going to love being snuggled up in such a pretty sweater. I like the colouring in the blue/green shade. Your knitting is perfect


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are both so beautiful. I choose both! LOL

Anita


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, there from Panama City, FL, a rainy day today.

I was born in Wilton, Maine. At 18 I came to Boston to enter nursing school. After a 49 yr. career, I just retired.

Moved here to be nearer to DD and SIL at the behest of both my son and DD. Have 3 wonderful kitties, the oldest 19. 

After 6 yrs here, have finally found two knitting groups and really look forward to knitting group days.

Where in Maine are you located?

Cheers, Karen


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Both are beautiful! Where did you get the patterns from?


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful is there a link to the pattern


----------



## Joanne Monty (Mar 4, 2012)

I would like to have this pattern..if you would share...how cute!
you did a beautiful job....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice baby sweaters. pretty stitches.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cannot choose as they are both beautiful and your work is perfect.


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I have had so many people asking for the pattern for the baby outfit & I have tried to answer so many.
The only way I can send the pattern is by e-mail.
You can send me your e-mail address by personal message
& I will do my best
Aileen(tawney)


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Both are just beautiful, I wouldn't be able to make a choice.


----------



## Joanne Monty (Mar 4, 2012)

My e-mail address is: 

[email protected]


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

I would not want to pick either one and they are both equally beautiful!
I will email you for the patterns. Thanks


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## rachelstech (Dec 28, 2011)

Baby sweater

My email.

[email protected]

Rachel

Thank you
I love both of them


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Where did you get the patterns, I never can find a pattern like the ones you have posted. loopingrope


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

both are gorgeous. you are an amazing knitter. god bless springchicken66


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

they are both beautiful but being it is my favorite color I would choose the blue set


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

They are both adorable but I think I am leaning towards the blue one. Wonderful work.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work, I like them both.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

They are both very sweet, soft, and beautiful. Lovely work


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Aileen, would love the patterns for both if possible.
thanks June
[email protected]


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Aileen, would love the patterns for both if possible.
thanks June
[email protected]


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Aileen, would love the patterns for both if possible.
thanks June
[email protected]


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the pattern and your work.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for emailing the pattern.


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

I think your baby outfits are beautiful and would love it if you could forward patterns [email protected]

thanking you


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

tawney said:


> i forgot to post the picture.
> This is the same sweater but different sts.
> i don't know whitch I like best


Do I have to choose?????


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Both sweaters are beautiful. You do such nice work.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I too would like the pattern if you have the time to email to me - thanks; [email protected]


----------



## firstnline (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Aileen,
I love the beautiful sweaters you've knitted. Where did you get the patterns. I'm a great grandmother and would love to knit these sweaters for my grandson and gdaughter. My gdaughter is now 1 yo and my gson is only 3 weeks and a preemie. So let me hear from you. Thank you.


----------



## firstnline (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Aileen,
It's me again, email me at [email protected] Thanks again.


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

Aileen, They are beautiful . I would also like the pattern for these. Email me at [email protected] Thank you so much!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

I emailed you but never received the patterns for both sweaters so I am sending it this way . Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

I emailed you but never received the patterns for both sweaters so I am sending it this way . Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

If you send me your e-mail address I will send it to you.
Go to personal messages


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

These are really beautiful!..Oh so nice!


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I have sent it twice but get the message that it cannot be delivered


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I have sent it twice & the message keeps coming back that it cannot be delivered
sorry but I tried


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Both sets are beautiful. I hope to be able to knit like that one day.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

THE ONE YOU DID IN BLUE ARRIVED OK. CAN YOU PLEASE TRY THE WHITE ONE AS WELL IF IT IS NOT A BOTHER. I CAN'T FIGURE HOW TO PRIVATE MESSAGE YOU . BUT MY EMAIL IS [email protected] SORRY FOR BEING A BOTHER. THANKS MARIE


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are both beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 1baxi07 (Oct 28, 2011)

very adorable and so isn't your dog. He/she looks just like mine


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yes, it would be hard to choose a favorite. They are both SO cute!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

They are both beautiful. Are you going to share the patterns?


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

They are beautiful. Lucky little baby!!


----------



## Mary Poppins12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Love the sweaters. My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

They are very pretty!! Can you share where you got the pattern from?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

the blue one is the one for me. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Mary Poppins12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,Tawney, your work is so inspiring! i am always tempted to copy....whether i need or not....they are both so lovely...the colours are very soft ...Keep knitting and inspiring :lol:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

both. No comparison, they are both very lovely is their own way


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Both are so beautiful but I must admit I like the blue one.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

They ar both so Beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## Joanne Monty (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it possible to get this pattern...so very cute! Thanks, Jo

[email protected]


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

i like blue baby sweater please sen d me the pattern if possible thanks a lot . i also live in canada toronto downtown
regards farzana
my email is 
[email protected]


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

did I miss the site for the pattern? I too would really like to have them especially the blue one


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

These are amazing! Love the white one so much. Both are very beautiful.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Dear Aileen, I love both the patterns please let me have them. Many thanks Steph................ my email address is as follows: [email protected]


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Aileen

So hard to choose because both are beautiful. I would appreciate the patterns for both my email address is

[email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Tawney I would appreciate the pattern for the white cardigan please. Its so pretty. My email address is [email protected] Thank you kindly


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

can you poxt the pattern for these bby sweaters. My knitting group ages 62-91 love to make bby things for our local pregnancy center and those sets are gorgeous.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Both are absolutely darling. It would be hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Just beautiful. Would love the patterns.

m[email protected]


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Both of them are beautiful..


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

Would also love the patterns and any patterns for matching hat and booties.

[email protected]


----------



## grammacolleen (May 7, 2012)

could I also have the patterns for these two sweaters.

email is [email protected]


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Both are lovely!


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

I was just wondering if anybody received the patterns for the baby sweaters that Aileen had shown a few weeks ago.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is the pattern for the blue cardigan Bonniemay I have PMed Aileen for the pattern for the white one but she hasnt responded

Materials

To fit chest
43 cms (17 ins)
46 cms (18ins)

Length to centre back neck 24cms (9½ ins)
24 cms (9½ ins)

Sleeve seam 14 cms (5½ ins)
14 cms (5½ ins)

Balls DK 100g 1
1

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke.

3 buttons

Back

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 63(71) sts, and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1., k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p.

3rd row: as 1st row

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts. k5.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. [40 (40) pattern rows in all]. Mark each end of last row with a colured thread. Work a further 8 rows in pattern.

Next row: k1, [k2 tog] 31(35)times. 32(36)sts.

Leave the sts on a spare needle

Left Front

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to end.

2nd and alt. rows: k5, p to end.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 8 sts, k8.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.

8th row: k5, p to end.

Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. Mark side edge of last row with a colured thread. Work the 8 rows of pattern once more.

Next row: [k2 tog] 18(18) times, k6. 24(24)sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Right Front

Using 4mm needles cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k5, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p to last 5 sts, k5.

Rep these 8 rows 4 more times. Mark side edge of last row with a coloured thread. Work the 8 pattern rows once more.

Next row: k6, [k2 tog] 18(18) times. 24(24) sts. Leave these sts on a spare needle

Sleeves

Using size 3¼mm needles cast on 34(34) sts and k5 rows.

Next row: (inc row) k5(5), * k twice into next st, k5(5), rep from * to last 5(5) sts, k twice into st, k4. 39(39) sts.

Change to size 4mm needles.

Now work the 8 row pattern rows as given for the Back until 5 complete patterns have been worked. Mark each end of last row with a coloured thread.

Work 8 more rows in pattern.

Next row: [k2 tog], 2 (3)times, k29(25), [k2 tog] 3(4) times. 34(32) sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Yoke

Using the long 4mm needles, work across all sts, starting with left front, with wrong side facing. k24(24) sts from left front, k34(32) sts from 1st sleeve, k32(36) sts from back, k34(32) sts from second sleeve, k24(24) stsfrom right frount. 148(148) sts.

Next row: (buttonhole row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k to end

Next row: k.

Commence shaping

1st row: k.

2nd row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: (decrease row) k12,* sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11, rep from * to last 16 sts, sl1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k12 (130 sts).

4th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

5th row: k.

6th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: (buttonhole and decrease row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k8, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k9 rep from * to last 15 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11 (112 sts).

8th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

9th row: k.

10th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

11th row: (dec. row) k10, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k7, rep from * to last 14 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k10 (94 sts).

12th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

13th row: k.

14th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

15th row: (buttonhole and dec. row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k6, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k5, rep from * to last 13 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., p2 tog, k9 (76 sts).

16th row: k5, p to last 5sts, k5.

17th row: k.

18th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

19th row: (dec. row) k10, * k2 tog, k3, rep from * to last 11 sts, k2 tog, k9 (64 sts).

Change to size 3¼mm needles.

20th row: k

21st row: k.

22nd row: k.

23rd row: (eyelet hole row) k5, * y.f., k2 tog, k2 rep from * to last 7 sts, y.f., k2 tog, k5.( I leave this row out, because I don't like neck ties on baby garments).

24th row: k.

25th row: k.

26th row: k.

Cast off.

Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up

DO NOT PRESS

Using a back stitch, join side and sleeve seams as far as the coloured thread. Join remaining section of arm hole. Sew on buttons. Thread Neck Tie through eyelet holes.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank for the pattern Busy Bee I appreciate you getting it for me


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

You are most welcomed Bonniemay I read in one of Aileen's post that the white one is done in the popcorn stitch. I know its always better to have the actual pattern.Maybe she will post or email the individuals with the pattern.Happy Knitting!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

both are pretty but I like the blue one a bit better.


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

Things You'll Need

Knitting needles

Yarn

Instructions
1

Knit this pattern for any number of stitches that is a multiple of four. Practice with some worsted weight yarn and a larger set of needles before beginning a project that requires you to use the popcorn stitch.

2

Purl the first row. This will be the right side of the piece. Second row: *knit one, purl one, knit one into the next stitch, purl three together; repeat from *. Purl the third row. Fourth row: *purl three together, knit one, purl one, knit one into the next stitch; repeat from *.

3

Begin your project once you are comfortable with the stitch. Ensure that your tension is even and the "bumps" are nearly identical in size.

Read more: How to Knit a Popcorn Stitch | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_8722949_knit-popcorn-stitch.html#ixzz2HNrZdPAU


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you Aileen. I take it that we use the same amount of stitches to knit the white cardigan as used in the pattern for the blue cardigan, only knitted in the popcorn stitch?
I think all the anxious KP knitters are so pleased to see your post about this. Definitely going to try it out. Thank you once again.


----------



## Hapday (Jun 8, 2011)

Could you send me the patterns PLEASE.. Thank you for your generosity.GBY [email protected]


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Page back and you will see the pattern for the blue cardigan from Aileen that I posted. All you do is copy and paste and then save it.


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you for trying to help
I have posted the pattern many times including the popcorn st. 
It was posted back in March.
thanks again Aileen


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

What I found in March was a Ladies sweater by Mary Maxim and a baby coat (dolls pattern) Havent been able to find popcorn stitch pattern anywhere. Thanks


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone else there is only one word to discribe these and its BEAUTIFUL


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Busybee, thankyou so much for this pattern.


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you by any chance have the patterns for the matching hats?


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Oops Sorry I don't have the pattern for matching hats.
Tawney only posted the pattern for the blue baby cardi.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Not necessary to pick a favorite. They are both precious!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Are there 2 patterns or 1 which the skirt was done differently. I would like to know how the section was done at the top of the first sweater it looks like the cable carried on to the neck band in one place. Thanks for any help. Knitpick


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Are there 2 patterns or 1 which the skirt was done differently. I would like to know how the section was done at the top of the first sweater it looks like the cable carried on to the neck band in one place. Thanks for any help. Knitpick


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I clicked on the link you provided and still can not find the patten can you help some more. thanks


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is the pattern for the blue cardigan Carriemae Tawney says the pattern for the white one is the same as the blue but only knitted in popcorn stitch

Materials

To fit chest
43 cms (17 ins)
46 cms (18ins)

Length to centre back neck 24cms (9½ ins)
24 cms (9½ ins)

Sleeve seam 14 cms (5½ ins)
14 cms (5½ ins)

Balls DK 100g 1
1

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke.

3 buttons

Back

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 63(71) sts, and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1., k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p.

3rd row: as 1st row

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts. k5.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. [40 (40) pattern rows in all]. Mark each end of last row with a colured thread. Work a further 8 rows in pattern.

Next row: k1, [k2 tog] 31(35)times. 32(36)sts.

Leave the sts on a spare needle

Left Front

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to end.

2nd and alt. rows: k5, p to end.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 8 sts, k8.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.

8th row: k5, p to end.

Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. Mark side edge of last row with a colured thread. Work the 8 rows of pattern once more.

Next row: [k2 tog] 18(18) times, k6. 24(24)sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Right Front

Using 4mm needles cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k5, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p to last 5 sts, k5.

Rep these 8 rows 4 more times. Mark side edge of last row with a coloured thread. Work the 8 pattern rows once more.

Next row: k6, [k2 tog] 18(18) times. 24(24) sts. Leave these sts on a spare needle

Sleeves

Using size 3¼mm needles cast on 34(34) sts and k5 rows.

Next row: (inc row) k5(5), * k twice into next st, k5(5), rep from * to last 5(5) sts, k twice into st, k4. 39(39) sts.

Change to size 4mm needles.

Now work the 8 row pattern rows as given for the Back until 5 complete patterns have been worked. Mark each end of last row with a coloured thread.

Work 8 more rows in pattern.

Next row: [k2 tog], 2 (3)times, k29(25), [k2 tog] 3(4) times. 34(32) sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Yoke

Using the long 4mm needles, work across all sts, starting with left front, with wrong side facing. k24(24) sts from left front, k34(32) sts from 1st sleeve, k32(36) sts from back, k34(32) sts from second sleeve, k24(24) stsfrom right frount. 148(148) sts.

Next row: (buttonhole row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k to end

Next row: k.

Commence shaping

1st row: k.

2nd row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: (decrease row) k12,* sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11, rep from * to last 16 sts, sl1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k12 (130 sts).

4th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

5th row: k.

6th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: (buttonhole and decrease row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k8, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k9 rep from * to last 15 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11 (112 sts).

8th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

9th row: k.

10th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

11th row: (dec. row) k10, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k7, rep from * to last 14 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k10 (94 sts).

12th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

13th row: k.

14th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

15th row: (buttonhole and dec. row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k6, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k5, rep from * to last 13 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., p2 tog, k9 (76 sts).

16th row: k5, p to last 5sts, k5.

17th row: k.

18th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

19th row: (dec. row) k10, * k2 tog, k3, rep from * to last 11 sts, k2 tog, k9 (64 sts).

Change to size 3¼mm needles.

20th row: k

21st row: k.

22nd row: k.

23rd row: (eyelet hole row) k5, * y.f., k2 tog, k2 rep from * to last 7 sts, y.f., k2 tog, k5.( I leave this row out, because I don't like neck ties on baby garments).

24th row: k.

25th row: k.

26th row: k.

Cast off.

Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up

DO NOT PRESS

Using a back stitch, join side and sleeve seams as far as the coloured thread. Join remaining section of arm hole. Sew on buttons. Thread Neck Tie through eyelet holes.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much. What weight is the D K yarn


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

DK, is slightly thicker than 4ply and slightly thiner than Aran. I knit it up on 4mm needles for the main and I would use 3.25mm 0r 3.50mm for the rib if I needed one.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are both very pretty


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much would this be a USA fingering weight


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Being from UK NOT 100% sure but I think USA fingering is a fine sock yarn weight, if you look on google you could fing I'm sure a US-UK Yarn conversion chart. I looked one up a while ago, I would do it for you but I don't know how to get it on this site, but do have a look.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks a bunch I will look. By the way my husband and I love the UK. A few years ago we took a six week driving trip from Bath to Battle from Inverness to lands end. Had a great time. Chose this because we'd been to London several times. Hope to get back someday.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

We have been to Florida twice, the first time we went to Orlando/Tampa, then several years later we went back to Orlando we took our grandaughter to Disney for 2 weeks she was 4 at the time I know those parks off by heart now. We went to California last year, Santa Monica, Los Angeles, and Santa Barbara had a great time, My husband has always wanted to go to Daytona but I don't think I could face 2wks at a track lol.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

We live in st Augustine 50 miles north of Daytona. You could easily spend two weeks here. Lots to do. USA oldest city with a great old town to explore and a great wide beach. Lots of attractions too: lighthouse,mini golf,oldest school house,fountain of youth and a terrific small zoo called the alligator farm and more. Lots of good hotels and condos on the beach too. Check it out you and your grand daughter can enjoy st Augustine while your husband enjoys Daytona. Would enjoy meeting you.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

My husband would be thrilled I can tell you and I like the sound of that fountain of youth lol, this year is already planned and booked were going to Majorca this summer and Tenerife for xmas and new year lots shorter flights, 2 1/2 and 4 1/2 hrs. but you never know we may just turn up in Daytona one day.By4now Lynn


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you liked the info. But stay in st Augustine much nicer than Daytona. We too enjoyed Majorca never been to Tenerife. Enjoy your trips.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love them both! Absolutely adorable, beautiful job!


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

They are both beautiful love them both... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

My daughter in law is expecting a baby in April. I would like to knit these sets for her. How do I send you a pm? I just joined today and don't know how to pm you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ginnyc (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

would love to have the pattern my email [email protected] thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What fabulous work!!! they are both stunning!!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are both beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

May I have patterns for both the blue and white sweaters? My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Zraza Go back to page 10 I posted the pattern some time back. Tawney says the pattern are for both the cardigans, only the one is knitted in popcorn stitch. I still have this on my TO DO list, just haven't had time to get down to it. Oh by the way, the pattern is for the blue cardigan. I believe on you tube one can see how the popcorn stitch is knitted.


----------



## jonluk (Mar 25, 2013)

would love the pattern for both sweaters they are beautiful my e-mail is [email protected] thanks Barb


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

busybeesheila said:


> Zraza Go back to page 10 I posted the pattern some time back. Tawney says the pattern are for both the cardigans, only the one is knitted in popcorn stitch. I still have this on my TO DO list, just haven't had time to get down to it. Oh by the way, the pattern is for the blue cardigan. I believe on you tube one can see how the popcorn stitch is knitted.


Thanks busybeesheila. I am working on other things but this will be my next project. I love your name. You must really bee busy all the time. Have a great day.
Zarinah


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

I only have the pattern for the blue cardigan. 

If you go back to pg 10 you will see the pattern (for the blue cardigan)

As for my name busybeesheila I am kept busy all the time


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

busybeesheila said:


> I only have the pattern for the blue cardigan.
> 
> If you go back to pg 10 you will see the pattern (for the blue cardigan)
> 
> As for my name busybeesheila I am kept busy all the time


Hi again, thanks for the pattern. Just not sure how many balls/yards of yarn is needed to knit this sweater? Is it one ball? Have a great day! Zarinah


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

According to Tawney's pattern it is stated 1 x 100g ball :wink:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

busybeesheila said:


> According to Tawney's pattern it is stated 1 x 100g ball :wink:


Thanks for such fast reply.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Dear Tawney, may I have the pattern for your baby sweaters.
e-mail: [email protected] Thank you for your help.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

has anyone tried to do this pattern topdown??


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Was there a pattern put up for the White Baby Cardigan?


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tawney, I would love to get the pattern for the White Baby Cardigan. My e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness. So many people asking for the patterns when they have already been posted. Please read from the beginning. She has given the pattern for the blue sweater many times. The white cardigan is the same pattern as the blue cardigan except she has used the popcorn stitch. If you don't know how to do that stitch googling it will bring up many videos and how-to explanations.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never received the patterns. I would very much like to have them please. [email protected]


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Joella76 said:


> I have never received the patterns. I would very much like to have them please. [email protected]


Go to page ten, scroll down and another member has posted the pattern. You will have to copy and paste it. It is for the blue one, there isn't one for the white one, Tawney just used the "popcorn stitch" which you will find lower down page nine with info from Tawney.

:thumbup:


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh thank you so much. I very much appreciate your help. I don't get in here too often any more. God bless you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are both so beautiful!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have picked up the pattern. Many thanks


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Joella76 said:


> I have picked up the pattern. Many thanks


Glad I was able to help you. Always worth a read through all the posts as usually if a pattern is available, the info will be given 

Pam x


----------



## SofiaS76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

